# Happy birthday, Nismo!



## Nismo (Dec 9, 2014)

1 year old. <3


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy birthday, handsome! It's my Nox's 1st birthday today too.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Happy birthday to Nismo and Nox!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy birthday! Nice looking dog!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Nismo!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nismo!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Nesmo.You got some yummy lookingt treats there handsome guy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Nismo! Enjoy your treats


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday Nismo!! Enjoy those birthday treats handsome!!


----------



## purplegravity (Mar 1, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------

